# Robin Williams found dead



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

> SAN FRANCISCO (KRON) ? Officials are investigating the death of actor and comedian Robin Williams.
> 
> Williams was 63.
> 
> ...





Damn, this one kind of shocked me. He was kind of making a come back.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2014)

I was hoping so bad this was a fucking joke...
Rest in peace. :/


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 11, 2014)

That's fucked up, RIP.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 11, 2014)

Shame as he was suffering from depression too.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 11, 2014)

No, he was one of my favorites!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn           shame.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

I checked around on Google thinking this was one of those click sites, but nope other sources are picking it up. And yeah it's properly sad.


----------



## lucky (Aug 11, 2014)

What the fuckkkk



> Coroner Division suspects the death to be a suicide due to asphyxia, but a comprehensive investigation must be completed before a final determination is made.



I hope it's not the same as what happened to David Carradine.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 11, 2014)

I liked the man.  He voiced one of my favorite animated characters of all time, was very funny all times i saw his comedy's and...damn, this is just sad. I can barely believe it 

Fucking sucks to hear about this.

RIP, Robin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Shame as he was suffering from depression too.



I see your comment, but all that I can think is:


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

Some places are saying it's fake so I'm gonna wait a bit.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 11, 2014)

That sucks. One of my favourite actors.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 11, 2014)

fuck me can't even tell u how sad that makes me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin williams!? What the fuck.....RIP man


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Some places are saying it's fake so I'm gonna wait a bit.



There was a fake thing a while back saying he jumped to his death in Austria.


----------



## Suit (Aug 11, 2014)

You were much loved, Robin. My hat's off to you dude. Rest in peace.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 11, 2014)

Can't believe it. Was one of my favorites. R.I.P


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I see your comment, but all that I can think is:



It's a sig bro.

Speculation it was 'suicide from asphyxiation'...


----------



## Cord (Aug 11, 2014)

...

Damn. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> It's a sig bro.
> 
> Speculation it was 'suicide from asphyxiation'...



I know, but in my head the picture fits the thread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 11, 2014)

A brilliant man. A great and unique talent that could make me laugh like no other. RIP Robin.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn this is a tragedy.. I loved Mrs. Doubtfire. He had a daughter too I think early twenties..may he RIP.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

I hate how the 'official statement' was posted on twitter.



Dead Poets Society, Hook, Mrs. Doubtfire, Jumanji, and Aladdin are his most memorable roles for me.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP.

Pretty shitty news likes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

When I first searched to see if it was true it was just Entertainment Weekly and this source. Now it's fucking all over the place.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Im so fucking sad right now


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 11, 2014)

We will never have a friend like him.


----------



## lucky (Aug 11, 2014)

> Coroner Division suspects the death to be a suicide due to asphyxia, but a comprehensive investigation must be completed before a final determination is made.



I hope it's not waht I think it is.  Same thing that happened to Keith Carridaine.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

We should all watch jumanji right now.

He was amazing in that movie... i dont  care how late it is im going to watch it... and i will be sad


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 11, 2014)

Remember the first movie I saw him in, Mrs Doubtfire. Man cracked me up. Can't believe it. Just so weird when someone famous dies.


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn...my condolences to his family and friends. didn't see this coming at all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

lucky said:


> I hope it's not waht I think it is.  Same thing that happened to Keith Carridaine.



I think you mean David Carradine.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2014)

Sad news to hear; my spirit warmed to him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, this is sad news. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 11, 2014)

Multiple sources have confirmed this.

I'm in shock. Such sad news.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2014)

**


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Robin williams!? What the fuck.....RIP man


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn it...

R.I.P 

Good Night Sweet Pan


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 11, 2014)

R.I.P. Sucks.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 11, 2014)

awful. rip in peace robin. may your waifu rei be with you in the afterlife


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

He was supposed to be in the new night at the museum movie...i just saw a trailer for it when i went to see galaxy...what the fuck man, shit, fuck


----------



## CA182 (Aug 11, 2014)

rip robin 

You'll be missed


----------



## lathia (Aug 11, 2014)

No! Genie!!!


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

Night at the Museum 3 is coming out at Christmas.

His last film?


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]grVzHu-_LcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]grVzHu-_LcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2014)

No Flubber 2?


----------



## lathia (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1vT-VaMXsAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

He's got 2 films coming out this winter and 1 more film next year.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2014)

We Bananas will probably mourn this harder than anyone of non banana relations.

Williams was a big fan of bananas.


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He's got 2 films coming out this winter and 1 more film next year.



Day Fucking One. 

I don't give a darn.

He's paid his dues. I need to pay my last respects by seeing his final sendoffs.


----------



## bluemiracle (Aug 11, 2014)

Rip  You will be missed


----------



## kluang (Aug 11, 2014)

That man is the biggest legend of zelda fan.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

Why couldn't it have been that dickhead, Jim Carrey?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 11, 2014)

Detective said:


> Day Fucking One.
> 
> I don't give a darn.
> 
> He's paid his dues. I need to pay my last respects by seeing his final sendoffs.



Me too. I'll be on the lookout for them as well.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 11, 2014)

R.I.P he was a genuine legend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe it was overwork related? Fuck......im gonna see all his movies coming down the pipe now. Day fucking one. What the fuck happened here


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams.


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll be on the look out for his send offs too


RIP Robin Williams


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn. Rest In Peace.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

You guys really should watch Dead Poets Society asap if you haven't already. Eerily appropriate I think.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> We Bananas will probably mourn this harder than anyone of non banana relations.
> 
> Williams was a big fan of bananas.


Forgot to mention this, thanks HB.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP

Though I am personally more shocked that 4 pages of a thread about a supposed suicide hasn't got a single nasty comment about the suicide part.. It's like a unicorn internet-wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

I know he was struggling with depression and alcoholism, but it always seems like these guys are getting better when this thing happens.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 11, 2014)

This is crazy indeed...


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn. I don't know how to react, or what to say. I cried because he was a part of my childhood, I enjoyed watching his movies, and now...

R.I.P


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2014)

perman07 said:


> RIP
> 
> Though I am personally more shocked that 4 pages of a thread about a supposed suicide hasn't got a single nasty comment about the suicide part.. It's like a unicorn internet-wise.



Some try-too-hard is bound to come up in here. 

Although, with his public persona it was very easy to forget that he did suffer from severe depression. Tragic that it came to this.


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bJyDRB2fShY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]09wBn4ux3N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FDKUldPnS_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 11, 2014)

This is fucked up man ... Not him ... Dead Poets Society ... 

... Carpe diem, I guess ...


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## Lady Hinata (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin Williams, no! D': 
R.I.P man.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Maybe it was overwork related? Fuck......im gonna see all his movies coming down the pipe now. Day fucking one. What the fuck happened here



I blame The Crazy Ones getting cancelled.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Some try-too-hard is bound to come up in here.
> 
> Although, with his public persona it was very easy to forget that he did suffer from severe depression. Tragic that it came to this.



Here it is.


Mecha-Kisame said:


> I watched the first episode of that new show of his, if this was suicide then I can't say I blame him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2014)

Will watch Jumanji later 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 11, 2014)

For depression to get someone who brought so much joy...it's mind blowing.

I don't know if I've ever mentioned this on these forums, but there's a thing...I call it the fabric of your life. It's the patchwork, the quilt, the unusual and the usual things that weave together and form all of your memories, your idiosyncrasies, the dumb things that you laugh at that make no sense to other people. Even the things that you don't like, that have somehow stuck in your mind because they happened. The song that you know you've heard and while you can't remember the lyrics you can still sing a long.

Just yesterday while going to the store I spontaneously broke out into the 1990 GI Joe theme "got to get tough" while driving. I was smiling the whole way.

Robin Williams was a big part of the fabric of my life. I remember seeing Mork and Mindy, a show that isn't anything that I particularly like, but I knew Robin Williams from before those reruns, from him Billy and Whoopi hosting the Oscars, from his stand up. Jumanji, HOOK (which was my jam), he was the voice of Genie (Aladdin what an event). Always colorful and witty, and hilarious. You couldn't even imagine he had a bad bone in his body. It feels like someone pulled a thread in the fabric of my life. Like a patch on the quilt has gone black and white where there had been vibrant color. Everyone has to go...but so young.

A legend, an icon...you know what it feels like...in the Death of Superman, there was a long list of the people's whose lives he affected "_For those who loved him, and called him son this is the darkest day they would ever know_". And as they called for help it ended with, "_but it's too late. For this is the Day....*That a Superman Died*_"

This is that sensation. Something unique and wonderful is gone. And the world seems...a little lesser for it. That's just how much he illuminated it by making people laugh. I guess we can't do anything more than be grateful that we were graced with his gift. But it's someone worth feeling a loss for.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2014)

Patch Adams....A fraud?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 11, 2014)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> For depression to get someone who brought so much joy...it's mind blowing.



Stephen Fry has bipolar disorder.  I wonder if it's common for comedians to have mood disorders.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We should all watch jumanji right now.
> 
> He was amazing in that movie... i dont  care how late it is im going to watch it... and i will be sad



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwhA2v9UFQ[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiUT8u1LckQ[/youtube]

Robin Williams is an essential part of my childhood as well. I need to buy this DVD just in memory of his greatness.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 11, 2014)

bad timing we now live in a century where most of the beloved and talented people in the world are becoming well past their prime age and die. 

Oh and Daft Punk's making shitty music now too, my worst fear became true.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 11, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Patch Adams....A fraud?



Oh fucking god you're gonna make me cry ... Jumanji, Dead Poets Society, Patch Adams ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Stephen Fry has bipolar disorder.  I wonder if it's common for comedians to have mood disorders.



Depression and other mood disorders are pretty common among artists, comedians, and poets. I suppose one could say that genius comes with a price for many.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Why couldn't it have been that dickhead, Jim Carrey?



Jim Carrey is awesome ! 



Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> For depression to get someone who brought so much joy...it's mind blowing.



People can look happy but really be miserable inside... act cool but totaly be with no life in them.
So i guess poor  Robin Williams was like that clown saying.... some never last


----------



## wibisana (Aug 11, 2014)

like his works.
but times like this I remember the comedian quote:

about famous Italian comedian who actually depressed and seeking help.
ironically doctor asked him to go to himself.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 11, 2014)

Later people, gonna watch Dead Poets Society while thinking why . Just RIP, seriously . This really hit me on the feels, and I'm not even kididng .


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm going to do what I did for Uncle Phil, and get a Robin Williams image posted on the main forum view.

BRB guys, Detective is going to ensure internet justice for this great man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

This is seriously some of the worst news i've heard today. Jesus christ, just too blindsided to believe it


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2014)

Well the world just keeps getting shittier day by day huh..........


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

A lot of the greatest writers and creators in history have suffered depression.

Neon Genesis Evangelion wouldn't even be a thing if Hideaki Anno hadn't had a mental breakdown.

Yoshiyuki Tomino gave us Gundam, several of which he made while battling depression.

The whole rock-and-rock lifestyle isn't just about having tons of money and fame, the drug abuse is used to cope with stress and whatever demons they have.

Fans of pro-wrestling are also no stranger to our idols having tons of real life problems.

The image of "the suffering artist" is all too true. Perhaps it is the suffering that makes them great. The world is fucked up like that.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 11, 2014)

Please, please be false . I am really waiting for the time I read somewhere it is a hoax .


----------



## Enclave (Aug 11, 2014)

lucky said:


> What the fuckkkk
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not the same as what happened to David Carradine.



Naw, what happened with David Carradine was autoerotic asphyxiation, you don't commit suicide doing that, if you die doing that it's an accident.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 11, 2014)

Nanoo-nanoooooooo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

I think if it was a hoax it would have been debunked by now :/ Shit sucks.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwhA2v9UFQ[/youtube]
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiUT8u1LckQ[/youtube]
> 
> Robin Williams is an essential part of my childhood as well. I need to buy this DVD just in memory of his greatness.



im watching the movie right now  its pretty sad


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Please, please be false . I am really waiting for the time I read somewhere it is a hoax .



Accept it and move on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2014)

“See, the problem is that God gives men a brain and a penis, and only enough blood to run one at a time.”- Robin Williams



R.I.P


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams  , I will always remember him for his roles as Mrs Doubtfire, Alan Parish, Popeye , Patch Adams and the voice of the Genie..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2014)

Nooooooooo.. 

Never Had a Friend Like Me - Genie



RIP


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Darc (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP, suicide is never the answer but I hope he at least got the peace he was looking for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BPLR9l0CYA[/youtube]

I remember seeing this and just being so happy he got out of his troubles to start acting again only for this to happen


----------



## Risyth (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't believe this isn't a joke. Crazy times indeed....

And, wow, look at how many people care.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 11, 2014)

Just terrible. I see a lot of his great roles being mentioned, but not much Good Will Hunting and What Dreams May Come. No matter what role, he always brought a sense of joy and happiness.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2014)

Will Nathan Lane be at the funeral?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Just terrible. I see a lot of his great roles being mentioned, but not much Good Will Hunting and What Dreams May Come. No matter what role, he always brought a sense of joy and happiness.



And never forget One Hour Photo too.

Robin Williams was one of those actors who could play any role and do it splendidly. His comedy is what he'll be remembered for, and rightly so, but he could do it all.

i remember me and my grandmother (who is also gone now) watched an episode of Law & Order SVU with him. It was fantastic and he even got an Emmy for it I think. He deserved it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Here says that he had drug problems and alchool problems ? 


[YOUTUBE]LdvrQlc-IDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baconbits (Aug 11, 2014)

Sad to hear.  I know a lot of people mentioned a comeback but if you know people with depression a lot of time they try hard to do something and get no fulfillment out of it.  They look at their lives and think "I used to get fun out of this.  If this is fun then I don't need any of this anymore."

The drug abuse also didn't help.  I wonder if that made him devalue himself.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Also  in memory of him....  I will remember him 


[YOUTUBE]qAnQDUsT6OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atem (Aug 11, 2014)

God fucking damn.

This is like god fucking damn. I don't know what to say. I am surprised for starters. Shocked is probably the best word for it. 

What kind of world do we live that it's so bad that even Robin Williams had enough of it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2014)

When Robin Williams told story in one of his stand ups sets he brought that story to life. He had a gift with impersonations.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2014)

Shocking and sad. Didn't know he had trouble with addictions.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2014)

Just heard it from my sister. Took me a couple seconds to believe it and a bit longer for it to sink in.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 11, 2014)

We now live in a world without Robin Williams.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

His daughter is probably feeling the absolute worst right now


----------



## Əyin (Aug 11, 2014)

Another year, another loss.

R.I.P Robin Williams


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2014)

erictheking said:


> Shocking and sad. Didn't know he had trouble with addictions.



If he didn't already have a history I'd find it damned suspicious.

Michael Jackson, Heath Ledger... something about their cause of death always being the same.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like Night at the Museum will be his last movie to release.

Definitely plan to see it, hope I promise I'll watch it as though he hadn't passed, I won't let this stop me from laughing when he does something hilarious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2014)

So now not only is my number one favorite comedian gone from this world, now its my second?

Christ almighty. The funniest dudes are just vanishing.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 11, 2014)

i wonder why he was depressed, it is a huge shame...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Why is any of these types depressed? Any number of things. its just a goddamned shame the decline and hopeful resurgence and just not happening...fuck. I hate this kind of thing


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> i wonder why he was depressed...


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 11, 2014)

He was getting bent over? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why is any of these types depressed? Any number of things. its just a goddamned shame the decline and hopeful resurgence and just not happening...fuck. I hate this kind of thing



Entertainers, especially comedians, often suffer from depression.  Seems like it is part of what often will fuel their genius.


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 11, 2014)

O Captain! My Captain!

Rest in peace.

I can't help but think of the ends of both Good Will Hunting and Dead Poets Society when I think of this. So, so sad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Entertainers, especially comedians, often suffer from depression.  Seems like it is part of what often will fuel their genius.



Its just the absolute worst thing


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> He was getting bent over? Am I missing something here?



Many people say its because he had drugs problem and he went to rehab also he had alchool problems.
Those 2 in mix can give you a depression that you cant wake up from it.

Some people suffer from depression and dont even know it.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Many people say its because he had drugs problem and he went to rehab also he had alchool problems.
> Those 2 in mix can give you a depression that you cant wake up from it.
> 
> Some people suffer from depression and dont even know it.



I suspect the drugs and alcohol were probably more in response to the depression and not the other way around.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

"Why are they depressed?" is a misleading question. Depression is not always caused by something external. I guess it's not the first response people have but the fact depression can be caused by chemical imbalances is pretty well-known.

Maybe people just think of external influences first because we want to believe that we are always in control of our lives or that if something goes wrong, it's a radical change as opposed to something inherently wrong.

_"But we have soothed ourselves into imagining sudden change as something that happens outside the normal order of things. An accident, like a car crash. Or beyond our control, like a fatal illness. We do not conceive of sudden, radical, irrational change as built into the very fabric of existence. Yet it is."_


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 11, 2014)

A lot of comedians seek therapy through comedy.  I did the local stand up scene with my cousin and a lot seemed to have issues.  My cousin is bipolar as well.

RIP Robin.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I suspect the drugs and alcohol were probably more in response to the depression and not the other way around.



We also had the opposite of this so.... we dont know. Still the drugs and alchool made the depression even harder.

I have a friend that went to rehab and his still in depression after 2 years of that shit...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

he was depressed because he was depressed. there's no way we could know that. but its a shame he was depressed and it eventually lead to this. It should not have happend


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Many people say its because he had drugs problem and he went to rehab also he had alchool problems.
> Those 2 in mix can give you a depression that you cant wake up from it.
> 
> Some people suffer from depression and dont even know it.



More likely he had a drug and alcohol problem _because_ he was depressed. It's extraordinarily common.

And Zaelapolopollo nailed it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 11, 2014)

Another victim of depression and suicide. He was one of the funniest men of our time I dare say and he will be sorely missed but hopefully live on through his works.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

krory said:


> More likely he had a drug and alcohol problem _because_ he was depressed. It's extraordinarily common.
> 
> And Zaelapolopollo nailed it.



Well lets hope his in a better place...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

And another tribute

[YOUTUBE]CMkfQJInXaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI4-kzirdZo[/youtube]


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin William.Or not entirely. He will keep living though his work


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 11, 2014)

Depression fucking sucks


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI4-kzirdZo[/youtube]


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2014)

Terrible news.  Robin Williams was one of my favorite actors growing up as a child.  The world has lost a great actor.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn shame, he'll always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 11, 2014)

Today, we lost a true comedic genius.  

RIP Robin


----------



## Ceria (Aug 11, 2014)

I would've never thought this day would come. RIP to a great man.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBg8v6-i2z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/09wBn4ux3N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 11, 2014)

Byrd said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBg8v6-i2z8[/YOUTUBE]



Genie in the show wasn't voiced by Robin Williams. He was voiced by the guy who does Homer Simpson.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 11, 2014)

Dan Castalaneta or something.

Anyway, this is sad. I remember going to the theaters when I was a kid to see Aladdin. :'(


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 11, 2014)

...aaaaaaaand my childhood just died a little more.

This is the kind of stuff that makes me sad I don't believe in heaven.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

I wonder what they are going to do about funeral services...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

If its suicide... then he won't get a proper funeral 
Now I'm more sad...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

Since when does suicide mean you don't get a proper funeral?

Was he Catholic? Even so, I can't see the Church being that rigid in these kinds of matters anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

I was thinking more of dates locations and who would be invited, you'd expect him to have a normal ceremony...i dont really expect the body to be in a bad condition


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 11, 2014)

condolences to his family


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 11, 2014)

I was in a deep sleep when my sister called to tell me.
This was not a a nice way to wake up...

Williams brought a great deal of joy to many people, in my case, mostly during my childhood. So this is sad to hear.

Damn, depression is a terrible thing to deal with.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 11, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Will Nathan Lane be at the funeral?


I'm interested in watching The View tomorrow, Whoopi Goldberg may take some time to mourn, but...I want to hear her words and thoughts on the matter. That was one hell of a team back in the day, Whoopi, Robin, and Billy Crystal.


baconbits said:


> Sad to hear.  I know a lot of people mentioned a comeback but if you know people with depression a lot of time they try hard to do something and get no fulfillment out of it.  They look at their lives and think "I used to get fun out of this.  If this is fun then I don't need any of this anymore."
> 
> The drug abuse also didn't help.  I wonder if that made him devalue himself.


When you talk about comebacks it reminds me of when Michael Jackson passed. In preparation for his grand finale tour. 


Megaharrison said:


> We now live in a world without Robin Williams.



The world is still the same...just a bit...noticeably dimmer. A little less light.

So all that's really left is to say goodbye...

Our third wish..."_*Genie, You're Free!*_"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Its not as bad as the time i heard Mr Rogers died....but still very sad


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2014)

That sucks. R.I.P.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 12, 2014)

This was apparently Robin Williams last social media update, posted to his instagram.

July 31st.



> #tbt and Happy Birthday to Ms. Zelda Rae Williams! Quarter of a century old today but always my baby girl. Happy Birthday @zeldawilliams Love you!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP its been real


----------



## Yomi (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn. This hit me a lot harder than I expected it would. He truly had a big impact on my childhood. 

It's a real tragedy that a lot of times you never know how much someone is suffering until it's too late. He will definitely missed. Throughout his life he brought a lot of smiles and happiness to others. Rest in peace.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll leave this for the night. Thank you Mr. Williams. You stood at the pinnacle and shined.

Someone posted this earlier, and I think it's an excellent gesture.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 12, 2014)

This is sad to hear. 

[YOUTUBE]AdIRME3EpFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

Now I can only think of What dreams may come.... 

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2014)

what               .


----------



## Roman (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP 

He was always a favorite of mine. This one really does get to me. I always liked him as a child and that hasn't changed since.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2014)

Sigh. Sad day. RIP.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

Detective said:


> Day Fucking One.
> 
> I don't give a darn.
> 
> He's paid his dues. I need to pay my last respects by seeing his final sendoffs.



It's the only way I could pay respects to him as well. He was really charismatic and I would have really liked to meet him, to talk and stuff.
Since I also suffer from depression sometimes, I kind of get him.

He must have been really sad


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2014)

O Captain my Captain, Robin Williams, you will be missed.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 12, 2014)

This news isn't the good thing to wake up in the morning.

R.I.P. you funny man.

You will be missed.


----------



## Khyle (Aug 12, 2014)

So sad  Many of the movies I used to watch the most during my childhood were starred by him.

RIP.


----------



## KFC (Aug 12, 2014)

The genie is free...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2014)

More than most actors out there.. Williams was a global attraction; everyone is feeling this loss..


----------



## Naya (Aug 12, 2014)

R I P 


  back ago I had Jumanji on a video tape and I watched it so often the tape got torn
a friend of my uncle fixed it for me

true story


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2014)

Heard about this news in another thread when I got home.

The pit of my stomach dropped something fierce when I looked it up. I didn't watch many of Mr. William's movies, but the few I did gave me a pretty deep respect for him. Plus, he just seemed like an all around decent guy. 
This is of those celebrity deaths that's actually saddened me quite a bit. The circumstances behind it sucks even more....


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 12, 2014)

This man was an essential figure in I dare say all of our childhoods

Rest in Peace


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 12, 2014)

It speaks well of him this thread has so many replies in so short a space of time.

RIP, great actor.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 12, 2014)

First uncle phil, now mork...

sigh.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 12, 2014)

When I heard he killed himself I thought of this:
[youtube]ael2ojGGUok[/youtube]

RIP to the legend. Jumanji was my favorite childhood movie.


----------



## Katou (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn.. RIP


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 12, 2014)

[youtube]_WPi2ii5Bt4[/youtube]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuuuccccccccccccck


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP.

And thanks for all the genuine laughs.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn.
His works pretty much encompass a huge amount of my favorite movies.
Its a big loss for us all.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

i have no words, he was one of my favorite actors, man i recently watched a bunch of his movies. rip


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2014)

i still can't believe this, damn why?


----------



## Saishin (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP Robin,you were one of the greatest actor,it's sad that he suffered depression


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 12, 2014)

Was only watching Night at the museum yesterday with him in, and heard about this last night. So saddened by it, he was brilliant


----------



## Stelios (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Captain my Captain!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 12, 2014)

No!!! 

This is very sad news. Robin Williams was a great and talented actor and a person worthy of respect. I'm saddend to hear he's gone. 

My condolences go to his family, friends and other people close to him. Wherever he is now, I hope he's found peace. RIP


----------



## Roman (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty sure this was my face when I read the news this morning.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams. You will be missed.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd like to personally thank the WWE and Monday Night Raw because when this news broke last night the weight of the sadness just was dragging my hold day down, but Monday Night Raw came on and Paul fucking Heyman started out by making me laugh.

I sincerely hope everyone touched by this great sadness have found something that makes you laugh.

For Robin I hope when he got to Heaven God says to him, "_So two Jews walk into a bar...._"



Khyle said:


> So sad  Many of the movies I used to watch the most during my childhood were starred by him.
> 
> RIP.





Deputy Myself said:


> This man was an essential figure in I dare say all of our childhoods
> 
> Rest in Peace


I can confirm that.

I don't even think that is even a debate. He was a real staple at making us laugh, kids of all ages. In fact he's been doing it since before I was born.

Think about it, how many of us weren't even born when Mork and Mindy premiered? 

But more than laughter also warming our hearts. Genie was hilarious, but you empathized with him, you felt him and his yearning for freedom and his loyalty. Just a clip of him talking about his wife in Good Will Hunting. Or that speech in Mrs. Doubtfire when he said, "_Don't take my kids from me._"


Khris said:


> More than most actors out there.. Williams was a global attraction; everyone is feeling this loss..


A testament to his immense gift. He spread so much joy and happiness, that when he leaves...there's suddenly less joy. That's how high he elevated it.


Nana Tsu said:


> R I P
> 
> 
> back ago I had Jumanji on a video tape and I watched it so often the tape got torn
> ...


I have absolutely no doubts about the veracity of this story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

my mood is still ruined because of this news.


----------



## Corvida (Aug 12, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> my mood is still ruined because of this news.



And I only was told   this afternoon at work, in a "By the way, did you know".? 


RIP. Williams,: I CANT BELIEVE IT.cry


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Now I can only think of What dreams may come....
> 
> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit



Robin Williams voice over: I met this girl I really like


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 12, 2014)

You guys should read this article...this is a beautiful story about the man...but be warned...your eyes may flood.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CTvjwt1bvY[/youtube]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aebsLSu3Igk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selva (Aug 12, 2014)

I... what?
I open the forum and this is the first news I see in the Cafe and I had no idea beforehand! Still shocked over this.
This is so terrible. I'll miss him greatly. RIP


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder why he did it.

Whyyy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 12, 2014)

I slept this night while watching Dead Poets Society ...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2014)

confirmed     suicide

damn


----------



## Tres (Aug 12, 2014)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 12, 2014)

The guy was amazing.. Really.. really amazing. It's a little bit sad and ironic how he was a comedian yet he was so depressed to the point that he committed suicide. I always thought the he had a really happy life. He almost always had a smile on.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wCUcepbflA[/YOUTUBE]



Selva said:


> I... what?
> I open the forum and this is the first news I see in the Cafe and I had no idea beforehand! Still shocked over this.
> This is so terrible. I'll miss him greatly. RIP



I'm so sorry Selva, there was a lot of discussion last night. I heard a breaking news in the other room, then someone posted i, I went in and rewound it...and boom, the ton of bricks hit.


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread 213 responses

Mike Brown thread 6 responses 


lol..........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

And Fox News has already called him a coward. Well, that took a day.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> This thread 213 responses
> 
> Mike Brown thread 6 responses
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> This thread 213 responses
> 
> Mike Brown thread 6 responses
> 
> ...



Well that's only logical . While few people know " Who is Mike Brown ", lots of people know who is " Rob Williams" and they don't really pay attention on the rest of the title too much, and think " Must be someone from the media that I don't know " a minor actor or something like this . Now if the title was " Black teen killed by cop " you would get lots of responses, since racism is something that we all have the spark to discuss about . Not only of our own experiences, but about how this is still doing bad in our society .

People are right when they say that " marketing is the soul of the product's sale ", and while I do not think that an actor dying is more important than we seeing racism is still, somehow, a status quo in our society, I do know that an actor dying and having more responses than the other is more probable .


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg I didn't need an explanation.........

No offense


You feel better?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Since when does suicide mean you don't get a proper funeral?
> 
> Was he Catholic? Even so, I can't see the Church being that rigid in these kinds of matters anymore.



Well it has been confirmed its suicide. 

In my country... if someone dies by suicide they arent allowed a proper funeral like a priest and someone saying nice words to him when they bury him... they dont go in a church etc.


I hope this is not the case were Robin Williams lived and the law is different there... i hope


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> Mr. Black Leg I didn't need an explanation.........
> 
> No offense
> 
> ...



Relax, I didn't feel offended .


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And Fox News has already called him a coward. Well, that took a day.



I'm not saying it is right, but I think many of the comments along those lines are a result of fear. I think a lot of people are afraid to admit that it could be them. That being said, Fox has a pretty shit track record and it is shameful that one of their representatives said it on air (I presume?).


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 12, 2014)

Isn't Fox News the channel that has Bill O'Reilly's show ? Fuck Fox News .


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2014)

I didn't think his death would hit me as hard as it did. Big part of my childhood man. So sad to see him go the way he did... I wish the details of his death (the hanging) was left out. The world doesn't need to know every single detail. I don't want to imagine Robin hanging himself, ugh. 


Mr. Black Leg said:


> Isn't Fox News the channel that has Bill O'Reilly's show ? Fuck Fox News .


Yep. Same news network that claims to be 'fair and balanced'.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2014)

Never gonna have a friend like him again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Level7N00b said:


> Never gonna have a friend like him again.



[YOUTUBE]grVzHu-_LcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 12, 2014)

[youtube]aEryAoLfnAA[/youtube]

Yeah this sucks.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 12, 2014)

Paragon said:


> I didn't think his death would hit me as hard as it did. Big part of my childhood man. So sad to see him go the way he did... I wish the details of his death (the hanging) was left out. The world doesn't need to know every single detail. I don't want to imagine Robin hanging himself, ugh.
> Yep. Same news network that claims to be 'fair and balanced'.



Just to be sure ... I remember a guy arguing that Fox News was not being homophobic enough .  .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> [youtube]aEryAoLfnAA[/youtube]
> 
> Yeah this sucks.



I remember that.... amazing stuff ! I will miss that voice...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6hmQwfEmzc[/youtube]


----------



## Atlas (Aug 12, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And Fox News has already called him a coward. Well, that took a day.



Shit like that makes suicide sound like a great idea. Idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg



Also,


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 12, 2014)

So no Jumanji 2 then...


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 12, 2014)

People bringing up his more famous titles... Does nobody remember "The adventures of baron munchauson"? 

One of his most underrated titles..


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6hmQwfEmzc[/youtube]


I loved this film as a child; still do... it just bugged me how he looked like a 50 year old man.


----------



## Griever (Aug 12, 2014)

Sucks. Flubber, Aladdin etc. I grew up with his movies 

though the first thing i thought of: 
[YOUTUBE]wuk8AOjGURE[/YOUTUBE]

Probably one of my favorites. 

EDIT: that wasn't my intent


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

robin Williams was one of the greats


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Aug 13, 2014)

His work will live forever.


----------



## Taco (Aug 13, 2014)

His performance in One Hour Photo sticks with me to this day. RIP


----------



## Naya (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope tham media finds nothing ugly to spread around his death. I really hope he would leave peacefully.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 13, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> I hope tham media finds nothing ugly to spread around his death. I really hope he would leave peacefully.



Oh don't worry the commentators on the CNN website have already done that and I shall not repeat the vile filth I saw.


----------



## Naya (Aug 13, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Oh don't worry the commentators on the CNN website have already done that and I shall not repeat the vile filth I saw.



This is why I don't read news. And prefer not even listen to them.

I won't go looking for that. All his characters - I think ALL OF THEM were autobiographic to some extent, so I will better believe those.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Aug 13, 2014)

what reasons could he have to suicide? 

maybe it was cuz he made this film and regretted it


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 13, 2014)

The American Foundation for Suicide Prevention is also blasting the usage of Aladdin's "Genie, you're free" line in response to Williams' death as dangerous. The claim is that it glorifies suicide, leading to the possibility of others committing suicide as well.


----------



## Mael (Aug 13, 2014)

Likely the latter I guess.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2014)

yeah, that was my guess too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> The American Foundation for Suicide Prevention is also blasting the usage of Aladdin's "Genie, you're free" line in response to Williams' death as dangerous. The claim is that it glorifies suicide, leading to the possibility of others committing suicide as well.




Yeah, I've seen the "Genie, you're free" stuff, and it doesn't really seem appropriate.  Suicide is not freedom.  There are more appropriate references to Williams' movies to make.

[YOUTUBE]oSABRMUNmMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 13, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> what reasons could he have to suicide?
> 
> maybe it was cuz he made this film and regretted it



 always thought  was the pit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

good stuff.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 15, 2014)

My respects are delayed, but no less heartfelt. 

As a friend of mine put it on his wall:

_"Genie, I'm... gonna miss you."

"Me too Al. No matter what anyone says, you'll always be a prince to me."_


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 15, 2014)

Since no one has mentioned it, his wife said he had Parkinson's disease, and it was starting to manifest itself.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love how nobody is talking about the fact that he was being taken to the cleaners in divorce court. He was having to go back on the road to do stand-up comedy, and take roles on movies/shows that he didn't want to do in order to make money, tarnishing his legacy.

Later this year he was set to begin filming "_Mrs. Doubtfire 2_" True story. If nothing else, he preserved his legacy.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't believe he had early onset Parkinson's 

I would have probably done the same as well


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2014)

That explains it.

Doesn't make it right, but that's probably one of the few things that would do it for him


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> That explains it.
> 
> Doesn't make it right, but that's probably one of the few things that would do it for him



That on top of all the other shit, yeah.


----------



## White (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP        .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rest in Peace Robin Williams. Just...just wish you could have stuck around more. You were a great guy, with one of the biggest hearts in all of Hollywood. Please...find peace whereever you went.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2015)

Time has passed but i never forget him  my genie


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 8, 2015)

Rest in peace, Robin Williams!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2015)

What part of 'rest in peace' do you motherfuckers not get?


----------



## SLB (Oct 8, 2015)

what a random bump


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2015)

weird bump.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2015)

dis ain't me


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 8, 2015)

fuk u necrophiles


----------

